# Year number two. YUP another shark thread!



## Hull-custom-guitars (May 4, 2012)

My name is Grant and I joined the forum this time last year in preparation to visit Destin and catch shark. I made a few posts and questions last year before and during my trip, and have been lurking every day since. Wanted to take another trip in the fall or spring but it didn’t happen. So time to start planning for my June 2013 trip. I still have the Penn 12/0 that I used last year, and just rebuilt it so its great and ready to go! I have all the leader supplies and gear. Still have no way to get my bait out there but that’s about to change. Going to look at a Jet ski Monday. If that doesn’t work out I will bring the kayak this year…. That would just be super spooky in the pitch black night going out past the second bar!
I gave it hell last year….. TRIED EVERYTHING! I didn’t bring a kayak so I used a small inflatable raft. THAT WAS A BAD IDEA!!! Ended up in the water 200 yards out in the surf, and then tried it in the bay with the same result! Got a KILLER fish on in the bay! Actually walked by bait up the Destin Bridge and sat on the bank half way to the jetties. HAD TO HAVE at least 500 yards of line out. Was using a double hook rig and a 8lbs chunk of bonito. Whatever picked it up took 50 yards of line faster than I could even pick up the rod, but didn’t leave a mark on my bait! WEIRD! I used a 5lbs rock for a weight, and that was SUPER HARD pulling in 500 yards several times a night! ANYWAY!>>> I really hope to find a decent sea doo to tow down this year. 
This is what I need help with.
-200# powerpro or mono for the surf? If mono what pound and how many yards?
-Castable surf shark rod? What reel? What line? What leader? I can’t cast out a 8’ 7strand leader!
-Landing the shark? Roping its tail or just grab it and pull it in? Can’t it attack me in knee deep water? Because that’s what everyone has told me to do. Just grab it in knee deep water!?
-Can I rent a jet ski for 10 days? How much? 
-Can I tag along with someone from the forum that’s experienced? 
I really appreciate your time and look forward to hearing your answers. I'm sure ill have some more questions! GLAD TO BE BACK!
:thumbup:


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

you want a jet ski to launch baits? where the heck are you going to launch it at besides the pass?

use a yak. the dark water ain't scary.


----------



## Hull-custom-guitars (May 4, 2012)

Ok but not a good kayaker so what yak would you suggest?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

anything. ocean kayaks are a good brand, as is malibu. a longer/wider yak is more stable. i dealy a scrambler is a good bet but if you can get an x factor your golden.


----------



## Hull-custom-guitars (May 4, 2012)

Well Im working on findng a good sit on to kayak, and will be heading down in about 3 weeks. Is there someone on the forum I could meet up with a few nights and do some fishing? I know there are dangers and I would love to see how its done before jumping in the water. Should have done this last year. Just didn't know how difficult it could be.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

our team fishes 4-5 days a week. i'm only out on weekends due to school. I'm sure we could show you how to yak a bait.


----------



## Hull-custom-guitars (May 4, 2012)

I would love to join you! Just to watch! I fish a penn 9/0, 12/0, and 16/0. I prefer the 12. Could I just sit back and watch?


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Hull-custom-guitars said:


> I would love to join you! Just to watch! I fish a penn 9/0, 12/0, and 16/0. I prefer the 12. Could I just sit back and watch?


just watch? you'll do a lot of sleeping that way.  i try to keep up the tempo by targeting reds, black tips and sharp nose on the long rods throughout the night, but it could be 12 hours before a large shark comes along and picks up the bigger baits. 

I've narrowed it down to a couple spots that produce really well and have found the ideal distance to drop the baits so things should heat up.


----------



## Hull-custom-guitars (May 4, 2012)

I would be very thankful to join you! my reservations are for june 25th to july6th. I plan on fishing every night. When you say 12 hours... what time do you normaly start? like 8pm to 8am? or???
I didn't mean that by "just watching" I didn't want to do anything.... just don't want to get in the way! I do guided bowfishing trips here in the south and I cant stand it when a newb gets in the way trying to "do it all"


----------

